# Tyson Fetching in Water



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

nothing impressive, just some fetch.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

What do you mean nothing impressive?!It was impressive how well your dog listens!
I wish mine would listen that good.It's like they have selective hearing and only listen when they want.lol

He's a good looking Rotti.Rotti's were my dog of choice before I came upon the apbt.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

dixieland said:


> What do you mean nothing impressive?!It was impressive how well your dog listens!
> I wish mine would listen that good.It's like they have selective hearing and only listen when they want.lol
> 
> He's a good looking Rotti.Rotti's were my dog of choice before I came upon the apbt.


My choice as well, i find the apbts much more stimulating, so varied and so much to learn. Thats why im beginning to love APBTs, you can never stop learning when engaged in them. The huge difference is exercise level. My Tyson gets plenty of ex, but the "required" amount of exercise info thats provided in canine literature , in my opinion, doesnt appy to APBTs or pits.

which dogs do you think require even more? that might be a good thread/question.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to have a white GS and OMG he would not ever stop!All day long all he wanted to do was run and work.He definitely had the most energy and needed the most exercise out of all the dogs I've owned.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He listens really well. Makes me wish Twi would fetch things.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! That's a great vid, Oscar! I love Tyson... my mom had a rotti/eng. mastiff mix when I was in the 8th grade... he was a great dog... size and nature of the mastiff, but looked just like Tyson, full docked tail and all! He was the best dog. My mom got him from the local shelter, and unfortunately, he had heartworms so bad, that we only had him for a month before he passed away! His name was Bull, and he was one of the best dogs we had in my childhood! Other than an APBT, that is one of the few select breeds I would choose to own! Along with the Eng. Mastiff, of course! I love their big heads, droopy eyes and all the drool! Lol! Thanks for sharing, and he's very well trained!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol! That's a great vid, Oscar! I love Tyson... my mom had a rotti/eng. mastiff mix when I was in the 8th grade... he was a great dog... size and nature of the mastiff, but looked just like Tyson, full docked tail and all! He was the best dog. My mom got him from the local shelter, and unfortunately, he had heartworms so bad, that we only had him for a month before he passed away! His name was Bull, and he was one of the best dogs we had in my childhood! Other than an APBT, that is one of the few select breeds I would choose to own! Along with the Eng. Mastiff, of course! I love their big heads, droopy eyes and all the drool! Lol! Thanks for sharing, and he's very well trained!


Thank YOU for sharing, he would have grown up to be a big huge mush, aww.

i am very much impressed with the breed now, as i am apbt.

thank for watching LP, i love to see you on this forum.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

You're quite welcome. I love being here! This is my internet home, lol! I spend more time here than I do anywhere else! I had a favorite Rotti breeder, and one particular bitch I was in love with, her name was Boom... but I can't find the website to post a link of her here... will keep looking! One day, I'll have my three dogs.. APBT, Rott, and Eng. Mastiff!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Bro yo voice got bass. U have the Johnny Knoxville looks but not the Johnny Knoxville & Steve O voice


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

<3 tyson such a great boy!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Bro yo voice got bass. U have the Johnny Knoxville looks but not the Johnny Knoxville & Steve O voice


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> YouTube - Power Supply - Bass Boom Bottom


dude that is weirder then weird but made me LOL big time


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Daisy would have been tearing through the water .. lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

cEElint said:


> Daisy would have been tearing through the water .. lol


...definitely not my musical choice.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

great vid. Ty's such a good boy. Dosia listens really well like he does but Marley always wants to make you chase him a bit before he gives up his prize.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

chasing = No No, but Ive seen his pics and think i might be tempted as well. 
if i begin chasing Nina, she'll come back weeks later wearing a rice paddy hat speaking Chinese.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

aghagahgaha OMG That's too funny.  I gotta take the boys to the river some time this week they have so much fun swimming. I always throw a huge stick and huck it into the water and they will both grab and end and swim it in together it's so cute. They totally got team work skills


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*I need a bigger "WhatChamaCallIt"*



kg420 said:


> aghagahgaha OMG That's too funny.  I gotta take the boys to the river some time this week they have so much fun swimming. I always throw a huge stick and huck it into the water and they will both grab and end and swim it in together it's so cute. They totally got team work skills


now taht you need a video of. ever notice people dont hve video cameras anymore?
i use my camera for video, but, i could only take smaller clips. i think i might need to just put a bigger " whatchamacallit" inside.


----------

